# Brown eggs/ white eggs???



## cappo5150 (Apr 2, 2004)

Anyone know what the difference is between the brown eggs and the white eggs? Is one better than the other?


----------



## Jodi (Apr 2, 2004)

I have no clue what or even IF there is a difference is except in NH they use to sing a jingle:  "Brown eggs are local eggs and local eggs are fresh"  

However, they are alot more expensive as well so I just buy white.


----------



## maniclion (Apr 2, 2004)

There no difference in taste they just look different.


----------



## atherjen (Apr 2, 2004)

I believe that it is the type of Hen that lays the egg.


----------



## Akateros (Apr 2, 2004)

You can tell the colour of the eggs by the colour of the hen's ears.


----------



## Vieope (Apr 2, 2004)

_ Color of the chicken determine the color of the egg and there is no difference in nutritional values. _


----------



## PreMier (Apr 2, 2004)

I thought that brown eggs were bigger, and contained more nutrients.  

The best by far, are farm fresh.  There is a MAJOR difference in the eggs.  Because farm hens eat insects as well as grains, whereas caged hens eat just grain.


----------



## Akateros (Apr 2, 2004)

The Straight Dope on brown vs. white eggs.

"Farm fresh"? Is that how they refer to "free range" where you are?


----------



## PreMier (Apr 2, 2004)

No, thats what I called them.  But I meant free range


----------



## I Are Baboon (Apr 2, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jodi *_
> I have no clue what or even IF there is a difference is except in NH they use to sing a jingle:  "Brown eggs are local eggs and local eggs are fresh"



I love that jungle!!!   

Just buy Eggland's Best.  Sure they are $2.50 a dozen, but they really are the best tasting eggs out there.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 2, 2004)

All eggs taste the same to me


----------



## sara (Apr 2, 2004)

I love egg yolks


----------



## wrestlos (Apr 3, 2004)

white chickens lay white eggs & brown red or black chickens lay brown eggs. they are all the same..
i love egs.


----------

